# National Solar Observatory in Sunspot, New Mexico



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from a short three-post series on an excursion to the National Solar Observatory in Sunspot, NM:

One-Day Road Trip - Sunspot, New Mexico










Hiking Around the National Solar Observatory



















Fun Photo Friday - Favorites of Sunspot and the NSO


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, this is on my list of "got to go there someday" places. But I've never been there. Along with the large array telescope that is to the west of Socorro, New Mexico.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I've also done the VLA near Socorro, the Lowell in Flagstaff, and Kitt Peak.  Haven't made the McDonald Observatory in Fort Davis yet, though.


----------

